# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) تنويهات : إلغاء إشتراك الزبائن المجهولين لبطاقات الهاتف النقال

## GSM-AYA



----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور ياغالى

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيرااا

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

شركات الاتصال بالمغرب تعلن توقيف شرائح الهواتف الخلوية المجهولة الهوية  
عممت الوكالة الوطنية لتقنين المواصلات على الشركات الثلاث الفاعلة في ميدان الاتصالات بالمغرب، إخبارية تفرض التعريف بهوية أصحاب شرائح الهواتف الخلوية carte SIM قبل أن يتم إيقافها أوتوماتيكيا. و جاء في فحوى هذه الإخبارية أنه سيتم إلغاء اشتراك أي زبون لم يدلي بهويته و يوقع على عقد امتلاك الشريحة، خصوصا تلك المتعلقة بالدفع المسبق، كما أنه سيتم إيقاف تشغيل الشريحة التي لم يدل صاحبها بهويته في أجل أقصاه شهر.
يذكر أن الوكالة الوصية على مراقبة قطاع الاتصالات بالمغرب، قد أمهلت كل من إنوي و ميديتيل و اتصالات المغرب، ثلاثة أشهر من أجل حصر لوائح أرقام الهواتف النقالة لزبائنها، على أن تسلمها فيما بعد لوائح أسماء هؤلاء الزبناء ابتداء من فاتح نونبر المقبل. 
يأتي هذا الإجراء أسابيع فقط بعد إعلان وزارة الداخلية بالتعاون مع شركات الاتصالات بالمغرب، منع ترويج شرائح الهواتف الخلوية بطرائق عشوائية بالسوق المغربي دون تسجيل المعطيات التعريفية للزبون. 
في نفس السياق، يذكر أن العديد من الدول العربية قامت بمنع ترويج شرائح الهواتف الخلوية كإجراء احترازي يرمي إلى تقليص نسبة النصب و الاحتيال و الإزعاج للمواطنين و المواطنات الذين يشتكون من اتصالات مجهولة الهوية.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى ++++++

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## coucou152

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## yassin55

*مشكور حبيبنا وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## atyouni

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamid

مشكور على المعلومة

----------


## سمير الليل

بارك الله فيك  اخي..

----------


## sawsam

مشكوررررررررررررررررر

----------


## king of royal

متابعه ممتازه ............

----------

